# Screen printing nylon flags



## swidapparel (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a customer that whats to have a small quantity of 3'x5' nylon flags printed. I have looked for a custom flag printing company but they are really expensive just for a few flags. So I would like to print them my self. What is the best process to print them, screen print or can you use vinyl, for outdoor use? What ink should I use to screen printing, plastiol or water based? For vinyl, does it need to be heat transfered or will standard window vinyl stick and last?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

polyester flags are often done with dye sub.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I've printed them in the past, use a nylon air dry ink. I've also uses heat press vinyl, much easier.


----------



## swidapparel (Mar 27, 2008)

Is there a vinyl material or brand that works better than others?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used the house brand from my supplier, it's seems to be just like thermo-flex. Stahl's makes a "gorilla grip" for nylons. I've never used it, but I'd bet that would work very well.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I did 15 3x5 nylon flags for a local schools' gymnasium using Thermoflex Xtra and they worked great.

Pretty sure I ordered the flags from Flagco.com in GA. They were around $20 each in hunter green, which was a special order color for 3x5's.


----------



## swidapparel (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your help. I am going to try the vinly. I hope it works well cause it will definitely be easier. I let you know how it goes.


----------



## ubercooltees (Jul 20, 2009)

There is a company in Maxwell, IN that does flags. The owners name is Henry Hart, and the Company name is H&H something. You could "google" them


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

We've done this a number of times with plastisol ink and a nylon bonding agent. Once you are set up, it's a piece of cake. You must have a dryer that is at least 36" wide. Also, you'll need a large screen and table. We have an old semi-automatic graphics press, a Filbar and print by hand for something this size. We have also used an air dry ink with a catalyst on nylon goods, so this would also work. If the quantity is greater than three, I would personally choose to screenprint.


----------



## Xhair (Feb 25, 2012)

We have a contract with a watersports company for a couple of years now who give us panels to print much like the nylon flags. The panels are part of bouyancy aid jackets and throwline bags and are coated on the non printed side. We use sericols nylobag 2 part ink and catalyst range. We usually air dry these over 24hrs and stack them when touch dry and usually they adhere well when tested with fingernails and against itself. Unfortunately some panels have come back where it looks like the print has not taken some months after we sent them off after they were passed ok, and they have started to make them into items. You can almost peel some of the print off and we are trying to think why this is on this particular run and not others. Any advice or thoughts would help and if people have encountered similar things. I read somewhere that prints may lose their adhesiveness after a long time regardless of testing.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

For those using Thermoflex Vinyl for your 3x5' flags, how big is your heat press? I want to make a few flags for our sponsored softball team who just won a championship but my heat press is only a 15"x15"


----------



## jamco (Aug 8, 2014)

Xhair said:


> We have a contract with a watersports company for a couple of years now who give us panels to print much like the nylon flags. The panels are part of bouyancy aid jackets and throwline bags and are coated on the non printed side. We use sericols nylobag 2 part ink and catalyst range. We usually air dry these over 24hrs and stack them when touch dry and usually they adhere well when tested with fingernails and against itself. Unfortunately some panels have come back where it looks like the print has not taken some months after we sent them off after they were passed ok, and they have started to make them into items. You can almost peel some of the print off and we are trying to think why this is on this particular run and not others. Any advice or thoughts would help and if people have encountered similar things. I read somewhere that prints may lose their adhesiveness after a long time regardless of testing.


Ran across your post and thought I'd see if you have made any progress. We have been asked to do the same type of work on 1000denier nylon cordura fabrics
Thank you


----------

